# FOL Inuvik MP Contact Information



## Inspir (18 Dec 2012)

Wondering if someone has the Military Police contact phone number for FOL Inuvik


----------



## MP 811 (19 Dec 2012)

IIRC from the last time I was up there, there is no permanent MP positions up in Inuvik.  We only went up there when activated.  There is a full time fire fighter I believe and someone else, but thats it.  I would suggest directing any questions pertaining to that location to Cold Lake.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2012)

JTF-N might have more info regarding Inuvik more readily available: http://www.cfna.forces.ca/site/contact-eng.asp


----------



## garb811 (19 Dec 2012)

just me... said:
			
		

> IIRC from the last time I was up there, there is no permanent MP positions up in Inuvik.  We only went up there when activated.  There is a full time fire fighter I believe and someone else, but thats it.  I would suggest directing any questions pertaining to that location to Cold Lake.


Concur, pretty sure it is Cold Lake which is responsible for the FOL at Inuvik.  The MP at JTFN is...well, I'm not sure what their exact mandate is but they doesn't have an AOR for Policing and Security, at least last time I was interested enough to check.  Try 780-840-8180.


----------

